# Hand, Foot & Mouth disease...sore nipples???



## debsagos (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok, so my 18months old has had HFMD for the last week and my nearly 6 year old is just starting with it....I also now appear to have it, sore throat, temperature, spotty hands and feet (quite painful).....so YAY me.....







:

But the weirdest thing is that my nipples are hideously sore also, although there are no visible spots on them, they are very pink however.
The soreness coincides with my first HFMD symptoms.....has anyone else had sore nips because of this, google is not my friend this morning


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I wasnt bfing when we all had it and I ddnt get that bad a case so I honestly dont remember sore nips.


----------



## debsagos (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmmm...just inspected nips closely and they do appear to have some blistering







so I'm assuming it is the HFMD......totally not fun


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

: Hope you get better fast.


----------



## Maggatron (Feb 26, 2014)

I have two kids with Hand, Foot and Mouth Disease, one of them 17mo. and nursing. I have extremely sore, blistered nipples. I thought it might be thrush, so I have been treating it as such with no improvement. I noticed that his latch has changed because of the painful blisters on his tongue. I'm still not sure if they are just raw from the bad latch, or if the broken skin has been infected. If it is infected could it be thrush, staff or HMFD? IDK When your babies got well, did your nipples get better too? I would appreciate any information you can share about your experience. Unfortunately my doctor knows very little about breastfeeding.


----------

